# Who to choose as a second army?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay, soo after debating for a while I've decided to start a second army for fantasy, but I just can't decide who, so I'm hoping for some feedback.

Now, I already play Ogre's, so something with a different style of play would be nice, But I'd also like an army thats relatively cheap to put together (I already know Ogre's are the cheapest possible army to buy in terms of the monies). Is easy to paint. Fun to game with, and is relatively competative so I won't get my ass stomped every battle.

Now.. given my options of what I like... I like paint armour, so that points me to Warriors of Chaos and to Dark Eldar. I don't like horde armies, so that steers me away from the likes of Skaven and Orcs. I want an army with the 'Wow factor' of an army that appeals to me visually, so that cuts out Bretonians, Empire, High Elves, Vampire Counts, Dwarfs and Beastmen, but weirdly does include Orcs... which also fits my liking paint armour aspect. Deamons don't appeal to me, and I don't want to pick Tomb Kings since they're getting redone quite soon by all accounts. Okay, that should disclude Orcs too since they've getting a new army book come march, but I can hold off till then as Orcs have always been pretty good.

So, that narrows me down to Dark Elves, Lizardmen, Orcs and Goblins, Warriors of Chaos, or Wood Elves.

Woods elves is only there as a Treeline (Dryad etc heavy) army appeals to me...

Soo, what are other peoples thoughts and advice?

Yes its a public vote so I can discount blind voting.


----------



## TheDominatrix (Dec 30, 2010)

i personally like lizard men the most


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

Wood Elves indeed, Epic looking Treemen, Insane Dryads, scantily clad sword weilding chicks and Ninja-like bow hunters. 
Not a lot of armour but the contrasting colours between the wood/earth to uniforms/banners does look pretty good!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I play ogres and WE... its a good combo. Ogres are all about movement and combat, WE are all about movement and shooting... but dont expect anymore magic then ogres: athel lauren is even more out of date then gutmagic atm and if you take a spellweaver you dont have the points for a treeman ancient and will struggle for a highborn (and the way I play I need that ancient to hold up/beat big solid block units such as warriors of chaos).

WE are a really fun army, I love their shooting and think wardancers are one of the best units around... but they are the antithesis of ogres: they really lack units to punch straight through the middle of the enemy (mebbe treekin could do so, but theny really are just WE ogres... and I would avoid that).


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I think WoC would be a good one for you to chose. 

Lots of that armour stuff that you said you were fond of, and cheapish to build. There are several interesting army themes and builds and the army is generally competitive. I think the army can look pretty impressive on the table too.

Also the fluff is quite awesome, in my opinion, though I don't know if that affects your decision at all.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

lizardmen I love them so much! my second army is skaven but I will always concider Lizardmen as my favorites


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, you have to ask what's the FEEL of the game that you're going for?

Ogres, by all accounts are incredibly fun (well, maybe not after eating IF purple suns....but what is?) and their charge in and smash technique is terrible and amazing at the same time. They brave the cannon balls, shrug off spells and wade into combat hacking and bludgeoning everything in their path. 

That being said, do you want an army that is so similar? Do you want an army that has aspects you missed? Do you want an army that still has some of that and is maybe that third bowel of porridge? (not the too hot, too cold)

Warriors of Chaos are, for the most part, very similar to the tactics that your Ogres employ; charge forward, kick their teeth in. It's a fun tactic to see, and there are many different strategies, but the essence is the same.

Wood Elves are a harrying and guerrilla army. Quite the opposite from your Ogres. As Tim/Steve knows them better, (and said it better) I won't try to sound knowledgeable on them. However, it may be a harsh difference to you. 

O & G and DE are the 'this bowel is just right'/ in the middle combination. O&G have much flexibility and still offer hard hitting devestating units and endless combination. They are incredibly fun to play and even more fun to watch. They have a lot of new models (and scheduled for more) and will be fun to work with. 
Dark Elves are just as versatile, if not more; however, lack the punch that O&G have. More elite units, more shooting and diobolical magic (please look for MaskedJackal's posts for info) They have gorgeous armor and great paint themes as well as many outstanding models. 

I voted for DE, but I'd vote for O&G as well.

Lizard Men, they seem to be very reliant (for the most part) on Slaan magic and look like a chore to paint. But granted, this is coming from some one who has painted over 100 gors....soooo yeahh...

Best of luck .


*edit: I spelled bowl as BOWELs many many times. Keeping it because it's pretty funny to my lackluster maturity.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice so far guys! Its certainly giving me more to think about in terms of what I want to do.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

this is hard l am also going for lizard men as well, and money wise when 1/4 of the army cost for 60 bucks (slann) you can make the army for cheap

the only reason why l don't pick WoC is because they are petty much the same as Ogre's with magic being the main diffidence.

Dark Elves also fit the bill but due to the fact you need a lot of them $$$ wise you might not be happy.

l don't know why you cut out Bretonians unless you want to see a new update before getting in to them due to the fact they fit everything you want besides "easy to paint"


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

sybarite said:


> l don't know why you cut out Bretonians unless you want to see a new update before getting in to them due to the fact they fit everything you want besides "easy to paint"


*Points to the part of my origional post where I mention 'visually appealing'.* I cut them as I don't like the look of any of the models for them. Well... Appart from The Green Knight... but one model hardly makes an army worth it.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to throw in my vote for Lizardmen... although I don't know if that should count, seeing as I'm a renowned Lizardmen fanboy.

If you like painting armour, however, I would suggest Dark Elves- they have a very different playstyle to Ogres, and still have plenty of shiny.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> *Points to the part of my origional post where I mention 'visually appealing'.* I cut them as I don't like the look of any of the models for them. Well... Appart from The Green Knight... but one model hardly makes an army worth it.


l see my bad, most of the other armies there are also horde and cost a fair bit that's why l thought they were removed .


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ogres: Lots of Skin, clothes and muscle.

Go for the 2 opposites, Dark Elves and Chaos Warriors
Minimal skin and lots of armour.

Play style is very different too, more so with DE...obviously.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm surprised at all the love the Wood Elves are getting with the poll. lol. I'm certainly likking the point that they'd be a complete polar opposite to my Ogre's, but its still not quite enough to sway me yet... even though the 'forrest spirit' army idea with Drycha leading a horde of Dryads appeals to me. I just love her model.

WoC's though, having a similar playstyle to my Ogre's is kinda appealing in that my tactics would be similar I can see... That and the Khorne lord on Juggernaut is another of my favourite models.

Orcs... heck, they're awesome, but I'd have to find a way to make them less hordy as I dislike painting hundreds of similar models.... hence why no skaven despite me loving their war machines.

DE... I've leaned towards them for a while. Heck, I picked up the origional DE's when they first came out as the fluff appealed to me. That and I love the Executioner models.

Lizardmen... same with DE, I picked up the origional army book. I love the slann model and their fluff, but I can see why they'd be a ballache to paint as its alot of skin with them again...


Keep up with the advice and opinions please everyone!


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Voted for the DE. I'd say WoC, but if you're going the low-cost route yer talking lots of warriors, and I HATE the current models. Not only are they static and too regimented-looking for chaos, but you can't equip them with halberds or great weapons unless you feel like spending extra money and time to convert. The kit allows shields or extra hand weapons only, only half the weapon options available to the unit!

On the other hand, the DE warriors can be set up as spears or RxB. All unit options in one kit. And while they are burdened with GW's armored dresses, they haven't gone the "half the models for the same price" route that the newer releases have gone to.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Wood Elves aren't so good at all right now. I'd go with either Lizardmen or Warriors of Chaos, although I'm leaning Lizardmen.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well still no closer to deciding despite the poll. lol. I just can't make my mind up on what I want.

Think I need to go steal some armies books off friends to make some lists...

Actually, thats a good question, given that I'll be buying the battalion box to get me started, which would I need to add the least to to give me a viable force?

Pretty much already know that for Lizards, its getting a Slann Preist, WoC's it'll be the Khorne Lord on Juggernaut and for WE it'll be the a Treeman to act as an ancient. DE, not so sure about, but I know apaprently you HAVE to get a Hydra for them...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I made my WE army initially with 2 battalions, a spellsinger and drycha
I used the spellsinger as a spellweaver, converted a glade rider to be a spellsinger , converted some glade guard into some cool looking waywatchers and had the drycha model as a branchwraith (kinda have to).

It was a fairly successful army since it has some of the best magic defence around (wand of wych elm and the +1 dispel dice sprite), lots of shooting and lots of mobility... it did lack impact though so I'm now I've added an ancient and wardancers instead of the dryads and spellweaver (just dont have the points for her).


----------



## emporer of chaos (Sep 5, 2009)

i'm thinking warriors of chaos. ok this might be bias, but they can play together as well as the whole lot of fluff that covers the armies joinging forces. WoC armies are fairly cheap to put together and if you want more bodies, versus your ogres then marauders are perfect. if money is the problem you can even chuck a unit of your ogres into the army to count as chaos ogres.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

emporer of chaos said:


> if money is the problem you can even chuck a unit of your ogres into the army to count as chaos ogres.


Good point, didn't think of that. :grin:


----------

